# Mamas of long haired boys. How to grow out bangs?



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I swore I would never cut DS's hair, but this summer his hair was getting in his eyes, so I cut bangs for him and now they drive me batty. I really dislike how often they need to be trimmed, and I am really not wanting him to end up with a mullet.

I started letting them just grow, but now they are totally in his eyes. Any suggestions? He won't wear a hair clip in them, and he will only occasionally submit to ponytails aka "dinosaur horns" to keep it out of his eyes. I LOVE the surfer boy long blond hair look that he has now, so I definitely do not want to cut it at all. Just trying to figure out how to keep it out of his eyes.

Here is a pic: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n...IMG_7386_2.jpg


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Some hair gel or similar product might do it. And how about a backwards baseball cap?


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmm... I hadn't thought about gel. His hair is insanely baby fine and still pretty thin. He still doesn't seem to have "little boy" hair, but just long baby hair. Do you think gel would work on that? How would you style it with gel? Just comb the bangs back into the rest of his hair?

I might try a backward baseball cap, but I would really only be able to do it at home, as they aren't allowed to wear hats at school unless they are going outside on the playground.

Also any recs for gel that isn't quite so full of chemicals for him?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Start parting his hair to the side a bit, and brush the bangs to the sides. A little gel might help if you want to use it - I just kept brushing my son's hair off to the side and as it got longer, it started staying out of the way. There was a long period of it constantly being in his eyes, though







.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I try to part his hair off to one side, which works well with his hair whorl, but his bangs just tend to hang straight down into his eyes. It is literally starting to curl right *into* his eyeballs right now. He is complaining about it a bit, but I know if I cut them, we will just have to start all over again. I really am tempted to just cut the back to the same length as his bangs to make it all at least one length, but I can't quite bring myself to give him short hair.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Hmm... I hadn't thought about gel. His hair is insanely baby fine and still pretty thin. He still doesn't seem to have "little boy" hair, but just long baby hair. Do you think gel would work on that? How would you style it with gel? Just comb the bangs back into the rest of his hair?

I might try a backward baseball cap, but I would really only be able to do it at home, as they aren't allowed to wear hats at school unless they are going outside on the playground.

Also any recs for gel that isn't quite so full of chemicals for him?

I haven't used gel since I was a teen, and my kids don't use it. But here's one to try

I'd maybe try putting some product in with a bit of a side part and combing it back and then put the baseball cap on on the way to school, assuming that it would kind of hold the hair that way until the gel dried...or blow dry a bit.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Alcohol free hair products are fine, things with alcohol can be harsh on the skin and scalp. DS and I both have curly hair and when his hair is very long I usually put some kind of styling product in it to keep it from going too wild, usually an alcohol free light hold mouse. My DS had bangs for a while but I trimmed the rest of his hair at the beginning of the summer and just kept doing trims until everything was the same length so that it'll grow out evenly. It's back to the base of his neck now and will occasionally get in his eyes but I've trained his hair to do a side part, after baths I brush his hair behind his ears and it dries that way. You can also try a pomade or hair wax product.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't believe I am talking about hair gel, mousse, pomade and wax.







I haven't put anything in my own hair for nearly 20 years and I only use California Baby soap on DS. I am totally willing to try something for his hair rather than cut it, but my head is just spinning thinking about buying him his own styling products at 2.5 years old.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

For gel, I'd try pure aloe vera gel first. That is what I used to style my hair when it was short, because I'm very sensitive to products. It didn't get stiff, but it did allow me to redirect the hair to the side.

what if you got a basic hair clip and hot glued a t-rex on it?


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

I usually just brushed it off to the side until it was long enough to tuck behind his ear. Eventually he started brushing it out of his eyes when it bothered him.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
For gel, I'd try pure aloe vera gel first. That is what I used to style my hair when it was short, because I'm very sensitive to products. It didn't get stiff, but it did allow me to redirect the hair to the side.
*
what if you got a basic hair clip and hot glued a t-rex on it?*

Love it!! Now where to find a tiny dino...


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

He's very cute!

I'd really try with a hair clip, the dino one sounds like a great idea! Hats work well at our house, but obviously you can't make him wear a hat constantly. Other than that, I agree with the gel and training the hair to go where you want it.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Today at the Salvation Army I found a bunch of pretty gender neutral hair clips that are exactly like the plastic ones I used to wear as a kid. They were things like yellow bars, blue ovals, green stars and a red cat. He loves them and hopefully they will do the trick.

I also cut the back of his hair about an inch. I figure if I am going to grow out his bangs, the back will need to be slowly trimmed up too. It actually looks great now that it is all even in the back. He was really great about standing super still so I could get it even.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

We've been having the same problem. Gramma thought she was helping getting the hair out his eyes, but now we're slowly approaching mullet-ville.







I think I'll try the clips and brushing off to the side. (as well as hiding the scissors on my mom....)


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Quote:

Love it!! Now where to find a tiny dino..
Try looking in the buttons section of the craft shop. I;ve found loads of shaped buttons for similar projects.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

no advice...just...OMG...he's cute!


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm wondering how a child would be able to wear a backward baseball cap in a carseat...


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polliwog* 
I'm wondering how a child would be able to wear a backward baseball cap in a carseat...

Sideways? No, I guess you probably wouldn't be able to do that.

I have usually walked/taken subways with my kids when they've gone to daycare or preschool, so I don't think about "on the way to school" involving a carseat...sorry!

What about a rimless cap?


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polliwog* 
I'm wondering how a child would be able to wear a backward baseball cap in a carseat...

My son likes to wear his hat backwards (just like daddy). He just takes it off when he gets in the car, and puts it back on when he gets out of the car (same with a backpack or a bulky coat). It is still a useful idea (the backwards hat), because a child might tolerate a clip for car rides only, or not mind the hair in his face in the car (sleeping?).


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I have cut my ds's bangs. I think on him it looks cute. But when I'd ask him about triming them he would say, "I just do this" and he'd brush them aside out of his eyes. But he has a fairly high forehead like mine and so it seemed to brush out of his face pretty easily.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Today out and about with his new haircut, I am absolutely loving his hair. I really didn't take that much off the back, but with it all evened up back there and his shaggy bangs, it is looking super cute.

He isn't leaving the clips in, so I figure as long as he isn't complaining too much, I am going to just let it go. Thanks for all of the ideas. I think it is bothering me way more than him. Oh well.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I like long hair on boys (of all ages....) but I think your ds would be really darling with short hair too. It grows back if you don't end up liking it as well that way.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My son has short hair, but we're growing out my DD's bangs right (and she tends to take clips out) now so I can relate. I've found that sweeping them to the side with a tiny dab of plain old hand lotion helps.


----------

